# Spanish lessons in Castelldefels



## Chantelle505 (Jun 15, 2015)

I'm looking for some Spanish lessons for myself and husband, any recommendations in the castelldefels area ? 

Thank you


----------



## Beta (Sep 9, 2015)

Chantelle505 said:


> I'm looking for some Spanish lessons for myself and husband, any recommendations in the castelldefels area ?
> Thank you


Let me know if you find someone!


----------

